Ask HN: How does SpaceX at the moment make money? - jovascript
======
nostrademons
Launch contracts. They sell a service (sending satellites into orbit) for more
than it costs them, and then reinvest the profits into crazier things like
reusable rockets and getting to Mars.

------
sjs382
They launch things into orbit in exchange for money.

------
techjuice
Investors, stock, government contracts, and offering launch contract services
to private companies. I would also not be surprised if they have private
contracts with companies and governments for research and development purposes
(visualization, simulation, automated testing with their rockets for
instance).

------
ag_47
I remember them getting a NASA contract recently. Here:
[http://spacenews.com/spacex-wins-contract-to-launch-nasa-
ear...](http://spacenews.com/spacex-wins-contract-to-launch-nasa-earth-
science-mission/)

------
LarryMade2
They probably make a bunch from licensing their various proven technologies
for other uses.

